# Drywall Install for Soffits



## LarryM (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

For outside and inside corners on a soffit, I should cut the drywall so there is no tapered edge correct?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Always best to have that edge tapered.
Outside edges will need an outside corner strip added and inside corners need to be taped. Without a taper your going to end up with bulges on the wall.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

LarryM said:


> Hi,
> 
> For outside and inside corners on a soffit, I should cut the drywall so there is no tapered edge correct?


Either way is fine. As long as both of the pieces are the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I avoid tapers on the outside corners---leads to a straighter sdge


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree, no taper on the corner bead side. I really prefer not to have them on inside corners either where possible. There shouldn't be any "bulges" on the wall without a tapered edge. You don't need to pile a bunch of mud on the tape! All you're trying to do is "kill" the edge so it doesn't show, and leave enough on the tape to keep from "burring" it when you sand. The mistake people make is when they see some tape showing through the mud after they sand, SO WHAT?? The tape will paint! As long as there's no "defined" edge(s) paint will cover it. If there are issues where you see a problem after the prime coat, touch up with a light skim of mud. A tapered edge will often show worse because the average person doing an angle (with a taper) figures since the tape isn't showing it's done. Often due to corners not being exactly square, inexperience, etc. those angles will show after paint due to lack of enough mud.....


----------

